# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  والده قابل جلالة الملك .. وقريبا الكشف عن مكان اختفاء الطفل "ورد الربابعة"

## الحصن نيوز

اكد عبد المجيد الربابعة والد الطفل المفقود ورد بأن توجيهات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني السامية الى الحكومة وكافة الاجهزة المعنية في البحث عن الطفل ورد منحت العائلة مزيدا من الطمأنينة والسكينة والامل بأمكانية العثور على نجله الذي فقد قبل نحو( 92) يوم في بلدة جديتا.
واضاف انه تشرف بلقاء جلالة الملك* اثناء زيارة جلالته الى محافظة عجلون بداية شهر تموز الجاري وانه شرح لجلالته عن الوضع النفسي الصعب الذي وصلت له العائله* نتيجة عدم الوصول الى اية معلومات قد تشير الى معرفة مصير "ورد".
ولفت الربابعة الى ان اهتمام جلالة الملك وايعاز جلالته الى كافة الجهات ذات العلاقة وعلى رأسها رئيس الوزراء قد طمأنه كثيرا ،ملمحا الى ان هناك معلومات مفصلية في قضية ورد ستظهر قريبا، وقد تنهي ملف القضية من جذوره.
وبين الربابعه ان 



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

